# Sharing printer without driver?



## abw1987 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a printer for which only 32-bit drivers are available. The printer is connected to a 32-bit machine, but of course I cannot install the printer over the network on any of my 64-bit computers.

Is there a way to add a printer to a network computer, without needing to install the driver? (Meaning that the network computer would simply "send" the print job to be "processed" by the computer to which the printer is connected. Does that make sense?) I am using Win7 HP.

Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's an answer to your concern:

Most programs designed for the 32-bit version of Windows will work on the 64-bit version of Windows. Notable exceptions are many antivirus programs.

Device drivers designed for the 32-bit version of Windows don't work on computers running a 64-bit version of Windows. If you're trying to install a printer or other device that only has 32-bit drivers available, it won't work correctly on a 64-bit version of Windows.

If the program is specifically designed for the 64-bit version of Windows, it won't work on the 32-bit version of Windows. (However, most programs designed for the 32-bit version of Windows do work on the 64-bit version of Windows.)

Device drivers designed for the 64-bit version of Windows don't work on computers running a 32-bit version of Windows. 

Hope this helps


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what printer? sometimes drivers from other similar printer models will work. to answer your question,, you will need a driver to print over the network.


----------



## abw1987 (Feb 8, 2009)

2xgrump said:


> Here's an answer to your concern:
> 
> [The answer]


Yeah, this is pretty much what I suspected. Thanks for the info.



sobeit said:


> what printer? sometimes drivers from other similar printer models will work. to answer your question, you will need a driver to print over the network.


Ah, darn. My printer is a Konica Minolta 2300W, and extensive googling (and Binging) has revealed that there is no 64-bit driver. I haven't heard that any similar printer drivers would work, but I'm certainly open to suggestions. Shame that I can't share this on a 64-bit machine; I really like this printer (had it for 4 years and only needed to change the Black toner once).


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you try installing the 32bit drivers for your printer? if not - give it a try by downloading thelatest drivers and following the instructions from

http://onyxftp.mykonicaminolta.com/download/SearchResults.aspx?productid=992

If that fails, a folder should have been created when you originally unzip the drivers files you downloaded. take note of the location. click on install printer, when it gets to the point where you insert your own disk, just browse to that unzip driver folder and let it see if it can find usable drivers in it. 

give the different drivers a try. also try the drivers from the different 2400 series printers. just because you havent heard about any similar drivers dont mean you cannot try the different drivers to see if you can find one that hopefully works. 

btw - I have the km2430 and when vista came out, I had to use the drivers for 2300 temporary and I was running vista 64


----------



## abw1987 (Feb 8, 2009)

sobeit said:


> did you try installing the 32bit drivers for your printer?


 Sadly yes.



sobeit said:


> a folder should have been created when you originally unzip the drivers files you downloaded. take note of the location. click on install printer, when it gets to the point where you insert your own disk, just browse to that unzip driver folder and let it see if it can find usable drivers in it.


 Actually this is generally what I do anyway, since I prefer not to use the Konica Minolta printer utility that uncompromisingly pops up on startup and eternally sits in the system tray.



sobeit said:


> also try the drivers from the different 2400 series printers.


 I will try this when I get home on Sunday. Thanks.



sobeit said:


> btw - I have the km2430 and when vista came out, I had to use the drivers for 2300 temporary and I was running vista 64


 Interesting! Well here's to hoping that momentum continues to build for 64-bit support.


----------

